# Got her interested in a yak!



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Took my wife to a Dick's Sporting Goods store while we were up at Lake Erie over the weekend to check out some kayaks. She is seriously considering a purchase  . I almost had her convinced to buy one on the spot! The last time we were at this particular store (around 11 yrs ago) we brought home a canoe  . 

My question to you all is...what yak would be adequate for saltwater applications, knowing most of the time it would be used for freshwater river running. There was one there we both liked, but we couldn't find a model name or manufacturers mark on it. The sales people were nowhere to be found, and our time at the store was limited. Looked on their website just now, and couldn't find a pic of that particular yak. They had Mad River, Old Town, and Pelican, and one other brand (I forget) in stock, just couldn't figure out which one it was...no name, no tag...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you definately want a SOT (sit on top) in case you want to use it in the surf, plus they are just easier to get on/off of (for example to wade fish an area in the sound, in stead of having to get in/out to do the same stuff. It sounds like the Dick's in your area has a better selection than the one in mine. The one in town here doesn't have any SOTs. By the way, the other brand they carry might be Wilderness Systems. They make some very nice boats, but the Dick's here doesn't carry them.


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*goodplace*

to start is kayakfishingstuff.com
lots o yaks and reviews and excellent customer support.

Wheat


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

My wife is a non-swimmer and we tried out some at the WRO demo day. She settled on the Tarpon 120 and loves it. Stable, comfortable, and easy to handle on the water.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

well i got my girlfriend on the water with me after some convincing. She is actually afraid of the water but i put her in my mainstream kingfish. She loves it. She wants to go all the time which is perfect cause now i dont hear any crap about going fishing all the time and not spending time with her. The mainstream is super stable and roomy for her.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yo Marshal,
That Islander you got is not to shabby, neither...I bet it stupid fast on the water...how stable is it when fishing?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

She might want to look at the Ocean Kayak Venus 11 or as Rick said the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120. Good hunting and y'all have fun.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Rick C. said:


> My wife is a non-swimmer and we tried out some at the WRO demo day. She settled on the Tarpon 120 and loves it. Stable, comfortable, and easy to handle on the water.



   

If she's gonna 'Yak...She needs to KNOW HOW TO SWIM!!!!

Sorry, and no disrespect intended, but I had a friend who lost his wife and a nine year old daughter, both non-swimmers, when their 16' boat was swamped by a big wake. Both were wearing the old orange life preservers, but they did not help when the panic set in....Kid climbed on mama, current swept them out of dad's reach....BLAM! A nice family of four is cut to two. All within 200 yds of land.

Get her some swimming lessons!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

She wears a high end PFD, we only go together on calm days in shallow salt or narrow creeks such as Pocaty or Northwest and I am always close by. We have also practiced re-entrys together and she is comfortable with it. I'd prefer she learn how to swim but at 50+, probably not going to happen so we stay inside her comfort zone. Appreciate the advice/concern though.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember, the critical things about PFDs is that they must provide enough flotation and be worn tight. I recently read about a canoer here locally that was wearing a PFD that drowned because when he entered the water, his PFD came off. They must be tight. Especially when the water gets cold, it helps keep the cold water out to prevent hypothermia. 
Did I mention that the PFD must be snugged down TIGHT?


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Railroad....was that a family on a catamaran on the eastern shore? In the winter/early season?
Lou


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey redhorse, I recently got an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 from a guy up in they mountains here in NC. He said he used it to chase smallies and pike in his local rivers. when I got it I used in the lakes around here and it was real easy to ride. then I took it down to the beach. used it for running out baits in the surf. It held its own nicely for that too. I spilled a few times in the shallows but I am sure that was user error. Anyway if you want something that will fill your needs up there and be a lot of fun when you make it to the coast it is worth a look. Anyway I would deffinately read as much as you can about the different models. Compare weight limits leg room storage all of that. Read customer reviews too you can learn a lot from those. A lot of people will tell you to try a bunch out before you buy but that might not be posible and not nessecary if you do your research first. The kayak I bought was the first one I ever paddled and I loved it. 
Anyway I hope that helps.

John.

Oh yeah when you find one for yourself then start looking for one for your wife because she will want one too.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Yo Marshal,
> That Islander you got is not to shabby, neither...I bet it stupid fast on the water...how stable is it when fishing?


Its pretty stable but I can tell it wouldnt be too hard to roll over. Its done ok in some choppy water but I wouldnt take it in the surf. It is very light and drifts pretty fast which i dont really like but is good for speed. Yeah, its pretty fast.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

We paddle around up here in a 15' Old Town canoe right now. She is the one interested in a kayak because she could get it on and off her Wrangler by herself. She likes to paddle the Old Town around solo as it is, but it's hard for her to get it on and off the rack on my truck (she can do it, it's just difficult). I'm planning on getting a canoe rack for her Jeep which would carry the Old Town or a kayak nicely. If she buys a kayak...I just hope I can borrow it  !



> I think you definately want a SOT (sit on top) in case you want to use it in the surf, plus they are just easier to get on/off of (for example to wade fish an area in the sound, in stead of having to get in/out to do the same stuff.


I've been thinking about that, and my thoughts are that I'd only be using it in that capacity once or twice a year (if she lets me borrow it). The bulk of what this yak would be doing is running rivers here in Ohio or maybe the New or Gauley down in WV for some whitewater. A SOT wouldn't be very good for the bulk of use this yak is probably going to see. However, it is going to depend on what my *WIFE* likes, not what I think. So that's why I'm gathering as much info as I can before the next shopping trip. I want to at least be able to give her the pros and cons of what she's considering. She may not like the feeling of being locked into a sit in yak with a skirt... .

I think the Gander Mountain down the road has Prowlers in stock...I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## buggman 50 (Mar 15, 2006)

I been using a 12.5 Ocean Kayak Sidekick SOT for 2 yrs. now in freshwater and saltwater.I live on the James River in central Va.and use it for smallmouth fishing.I've also fished the Chesapeake Bay,Va. tidal rivers,and Hatteras,both sound and ocean.SOT"s are way to go for fishing and Ocean Kayak makes a good product w/ good customer support.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like the yak lost out to a new top for her Wrangler... . I was gonna take her old soft top in and have it re-stitched, but she found a new one a guy took off his jeep when he bought his hard top. Not enough $$ for both...!

Thanks for all the feedback. Food for thought anyway. Maybe have one by Spring, but not in time for the Oct. trip to CB...


----------

